# someone help



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

I am only 17 and just graduated from school. My whole senior year was a bust i didnt even get to graduate with my class. I want to know if stress makes things worse? Does anyone else get so dizzy sometimes and almost pass out? Has anyone ever been told that they have a mur mur in their stomach? Does it ever get better? I spent 3 days in the hospital because of painful diahrea i couldnt keep anything not even water for about 3 days before i was admitted then it didnt even stop until about 6 days later. I dont understand. I know that food can set it off but for that LONG?PLEASE SOMEONE HELP?


----------



## carls1 (Jun 30, 2002)

Hey StephyMae, I am 18 I just graduated and you sound just like me. I got sick in Jan. and have been chronically sick since. I missed all the dances, grad nite, and my sport's team. It just sucks because I feel so bad all the time. I've lost a lot of weight and I have lost touched with a lot of my friends because they just don't understand. I just found this website a day ago and it is kind of encouraging to find someone who has the same problems. I have cramps and diarrhea all the time and my stomach is always gurgling, I have had ivs and more tests than I can think of. I just found this book Eating for IBS and it has stories of people with similar symptoms and a new diet to try. I am just starting it, but I am kind of encouraged because all the trigger foods they list are foods that I have had a terrible time digesting. I just want this to end too. Are you going to college in the fall? What are you currently eating?


----------



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

I am just now getting back on solid foods so i am trying to take it easy. I was mostly eating plain bagels and a bologna sandwich with nothing on it. I finally got to have a hamburger the other day from WENDYS and i did fine. I mean i dont understand why stuff that you'd think would hurt wont and stuff you'd think wouldn't hurt does. I am not going to college in the fall. I am still not done with tests and stuff but i was glad to get out of the colon test thingy. But i should find out tomorrow if i have a bookkeeping job. It is accounting work. I will say this..i thought i was the only teenager until i found the teen dult site today. The senior year suppose to be so fun..only if people knew. right?! I have been getting sick for a few years but it just got very serious my senior year. My mom has it too and she was shocked that it could be as serious as i was. I got very dehydrated. They had to refill me with 7 bags of fluid because i lost so much. Thanx for talking to me. Keep me posted on whats going on with you. And tell me how you are dealing with this?! By the way my friends dont understand either. The only one that is left is my fiancee.


----------



## carls1 (Jun 30, 2002)

StephyMae, man your diet really sucks! I usually just eat potatoes, applesauce, pop tarts, and a little chicken. But these books Eating for IBS and First Year with IBS may be really beneficial to you because they offer all sorts of advice. You had seven bags of fluid!Wow, I just had three. I can't really do much right now, so I pretty much stay home and watch t.v. and stuff. I hope your new job works out okay, and hopefully the people will be nice and flexible. This is kind of cool that I met you who is dealing with almost the same situation. It is just a bummer plain and simple. All I want is just have one day without cramps and diarrhea. Why can't we have one good day? Keep me posted about what's happening with you.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i used to get quite dizzy when i had D for awile. i was recently diagonsed and they put me on bentyl. im doing pretty good now. very scared about my seinor year.


----------



## carls1 (Jun 30, 2002)

Jennie I hope your senior year is okay! Just take it easy this summer and try to stay positive. Good luck!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i hope my seinor year is ok. gatta seinor pictures done. posing for a hour o lord


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You can't eat stuff like burgers all the time if you have IBS, it will just make it worse. Also, have you been diagnosed with IBS by a GI? Yu should probably have a colonoscopy or test like that done to be sure. IBS cam mimic other more serious conditions.Yes, stress definately makes IBS worse. But before you start doing anything for IBS you need to make sure that that is whatyou have.Good lluck.


----------



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

I know i have IBS. But i am having tests done for a mur mur. I dont eat things like hamburgers all the time. I know that i cant eat one thing all the time. My problem is that i dont understand how i got this and why this is happening. Some things are hard to explain i know but it just doesnt seem real to me. I hate feeling like i cant do something without knowing where a bathroom is at. Going to the mall is a struggle for me at times. I was feeling so miserable all the time and i just started to feel bad for myself and i know thats wrong but i used to hope not to wake up in the morning. But i realized if my mom can go through all of the stuff she did i can do this.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

A stomach Murmor? Huh?







PLease explain. I have never heard of this. Are you sure?


----------



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

I was only being checked for a mur mur, i wasnt sure yet but i finally found out today that i dont







. It is a hole somewhere in something. Like a heart mur mur...there would be a little hole in your heart. It may not even be serious. You might be able to live your whole life with it without it ever hurting or bothering you. Others would have to have surjury to correct it. Thats the best that i can explain it. I hope that makes it clearier!


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

stephy mae and Spliff -A heart murmur is caused either by a little hole between two chambers of your heart or by incomplete closure of one of the valves in your heart, so that every time your heart muscle contracts (a heartbeat), the blood flows irregularly. Most heart murmurs are harmless - I know because I have one! Mine is caused by incomplete closure, and I really can't hear the "murmur" - I guess only cardiologists listen to enough heartbeats to hear it!Maybe a stomach murmur could be similar - stuff in your stomach going to the wrong place? Maybe like GERD (acid reflux)? I don't actually know anything about GERD, but I just looked it up and it kind of sounds like that.Anyway stephy, good luck in finding a treatment that works for you. In general, I've found that my state of mind affects my IBS more than any foods or meds I've tried... when I'm happy, my stomach is happy, but when I'm at all depressed, stressed, anxious, or angry (which is most of the time), well - I spend lots of time in the bathroom!  I know exactly how you feel and how much it sucks to have to plan everything around bathrooms - for me, cars are the worst and right now I am wondering if I'll be able to make a short (1.5 hour!) trip to see some friends next month. I'm thinking I'll just pop an Imodium and go for it, because I refuse to let this stupid illness dictate my life. Don't give up!sailaway


----------



## pauld (Jul 3, 2002)

I have just found this site and i am relieved to hear i am not the only one with this problem.My I B S has only just started playing up badly in the last 8 months i realised there was a problem when i was at school. I went to the doctor and was told it was nerves not having as much pain for a few years was good. But since december i have only out a few times and considering i used to be out every night it has been a big shock to me and i feel as if i am losing friends over it some understand and some pretend to but i cant make them see that standing in a pub puts me in great discomfort.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i can eat bugers but only from mc.donelds(misspelled). i cant eat choclate. LOL


----------



## mrygrl (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi, have each of you had a colonoscopy AND small bowel series AND ct scan as well as maybe an upper endoscopy? Stool testing for parasites - giardia etc. You are young and have your whole lives ahead of you. Thorough testing is stressful and difficult but really important. If this is turning into a longterm problem, why not get tested thoroughly now,since these tests are now routinely available, rather than after going through this for 20 or more years. Best wishes for your senior years!


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

i had stool testing but my doc wont do a colonospy.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I think they try and save the colonoscpoy for people they suspect of having something more serious.YOu could have a sigmoidoscopy? NOt as bad, no prep, takes like 5 minutes don't need sedation.


----------



## stephy mae (Jun 28, 2002)

My doctor wanted to give me a colonscopy but then the person that was suppose to do it said that i didnt need it because it wouldnt do any good. He said he knows i have IBS. They have done quite a few stool samples, urine samples, cat scan, and alot of appointments. My doctor actually thought i was nuts when i first went, she said that i was only lactose and tolerant. I kept trying to tell her that there was more to it than that. I wasnt aloud to have anything lactose for over a month and i still got sick all the time. My brothers make fun of my problem all the time. Even when i was in the hospital for 3 days and i just cried. I dont think people understand what this does to some of us.


----------

